# Canada condemns "racist" TV show



## Johnney (Feb 13, 2004)

link 

heres part of the article

OTTAWA (Reuters) - Canada's government has condemned a show by U.S. late-night television host Conan O'Brien that insulted people in French-speaking Quebec and seemed to suggest everyone in the province was homosexual.


----------



## nbdysfu (Feb 14, 2004)

Okay, but you have to admit the canada tower thingie kicked the seattle space needle's rear


----------



## Johnney (Feb 14, 2004)

actually i didnt get to see any shows but the first.
but its strange how the US can be the butt of everyoens jokes, but when one of ours goes up there and insults them, its an international debacle.  grow some skin and see it for what it was


----------



## Said1 (Feb 14, 2004)

Alexa McDonough will do anything to get her name in the paper, especially when it's close to an election - the poor dear thinks she's going to be Prime Minister one day hehehehe. No one says one word ever when Canadian programs make fun of French Canadians, Americans, Newfies or any other nationality except for "hahaha that's so true". Good grief, what's the big deal? What does the rest of Canada call Quebec anyway? Duh, Queerbec:


----------



## Said1 (Feb 14, 2004)

..... and Don Cherry can say whatever he wants, hockey would not be hockey without him.


----------



## William Joyce (Feb 16, 2004)

But believe it or not, it wasn't "racial," it was ethnic.  Yes, shocking but true.  French Canadians and English Canadians are both WHITE.  But if you really want to get attention and make everyone go "Oh My God!", you call it "racist."  Canadians are bigger weenies about political correctness than we are, if that's possible.


----------



## Said1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Real French Canadians - the True Blues do not consider themselves anything other the Quebecois. They may be white, but the separatist movement is something out of Nazi Germany. Have you heard of Bill 101? Sure, if you want to get technical, O'Brian wasn't racist, but True Blues consider themselves to be different from the rest of English Canada, separated by language, culture and history. As for Canadian Political Correctness, it depends on who you know. My friends and family are divided, but I can say that no matter how politically correct they claim to be, "Stupid Frenchmen" or "Pepsi" is something they are all guilty of saying outloud (the french call us Square Heads).


----------



## Batamo (Feb 17, 2004)

I believe he actually caused the trouble for Konan.  Lets face it... if you honestly take to heart what a plastic hand puppet says, then you have much bigger issues.

I don't deny people the right to complain, but man, why can't these clowns all get together and whine on their own time, somewhere off out of my ear-shot.


----------



## Said1 (Feb 18, 2004)

The funniest part is that most of the complaining was not coming from Quebec. Like I said, it`s close to election time - some people are famous here for making public mountains out of mole hills.


----------



## Johnney (Feb 18, 2004)

what can they expect from something called triump the insult comic?  roses and chocolate?


----------



## Said1 (Feb 18, 2004)

My favorite is Ed the Sock, he`s worse than Triumph, and he`s Canadian.
Like someone else said, if your going to take the words of a puppet to heart, you have problems. Makes you wonder of Quebecers know the rest of Canada calls them Queerbecers -  not that I do of course


----------



## Johnney (Feb 18, 2004)

oh no...of course not....


----------



## Said1 (Feb 18, 2004)

I don`t....really, although my personal favorite is Pepsi.....not that I use that term either I`d rather be a square head than a frog any time.....rrribit:


----------



## Johnney (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Said1 _
> *I don`t....really, although my personal favorite is Pepsi.....not that I use that term either I`d rather be a square head than a frog any time.....rrribit: *


not being from up there and all... but what is a square head?  kinda like sponge bob?


----------



## Said1 (Feb 18, 2004)

I don`t really know what a square head is either. I think it may be like block head, or knuckle head. French Canadians call english canadians tete carre, or something like that, which means square head, or tete de carre meaning head of square.


----------



## Johnney (Feb 18, 2004)

i guess you have to be FC to appriciate...lol


----------



## Said1 (Feb 18, 2004)

The meaning must get lost in the translation, i`m sure its very insulting in French


----------



## Johnney (Feb 18, 2004)

well yes the french are insulting...lol


----------



## Said1 (Feb 18, 2004)

Well calice de tabarnak, I think this thread has gotten..hmmm....how do you say.....politique uncorrect


----------



## Johnney (Feb 18, 2004)

ive claimed to be alot of things before, but not that


----------



## Isaac Brock (Feb 19, 2004)

Tu moques les habs d'abords?  Va te crosser alors Johnny!  T'as déja tomber dans les pommes ailleurs, espèce du poutain, maudit Yanquit!  

T'es ben lait calisse!  Fourre toé l'doigt dans l'cul, p'tit queue!


----------



## Johnney (Feb 19, 2004)

and that would be?


----------

